#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  'Straat' briljante slapstick of slap aftreksel van humor?

## potpourri

Ik zag op youtube (YouTube - Straat 1 - Parade 2009) de voorstelling 'Straat'. Met Rene van het Hof. Ik heb sinds Flodder niet meer zo gelachen om hem. In combinatie met Kees van der Vooren en Eddy B. Wahr perfect. Ik had al eerder de voorstellingen 'Band loopt' (YouTube - Orkater 1 - parade 2006), 'Mon Bouillion' en 'Mon Bouillion deux' (YouTube - Mon Bouillon - Parade 2007) van Kees en Eddy gezien op de Parade. Die vond ik al erg goed. Ik heb verschillende mensen gehoord die 'Straat' flauw vonden, maar ik vond 't erg briljant. Ben ik de enige?

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Nee zeker niet, ik vond het ook erg goed in elkaar steken (de beeldrijm, verhaallijntjes, thema's, muziek en uitvoering/spel). Ik heb mij in ieder geval goed vermaakt. Zeker één van de leukste voorstellingen op de parade 2009.

----------


## potpourri

Het viel me ook op dat van 't Hof ook zo lenig is, wat de slapstick ten goede komt.

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Zeker, ik vond het daardoor ook regelmatig een spannend beeld, maar misschien is dat ook wel de theatertech in je die nadenkt over de constructie van het decor en of het dragende gedeelte de tour voldoende overleefd heeft (het ging in ieder geval flink tekeer). :P

Over de Parade gesproken: Laatst in Den Bosch naar Cadillac Cowboy geweest. Deze voorstelling zou prima op de Parade passen (ware het niet dat hij daar dan wel voor ingekort zou moeten worden).

----------


## potpourri

> <knip> Cadillac Cowboy geweest. Deze voorstelling zou prima op de Parade passen (ware het niet dat hij daar dan wel voor ingekort zou moeten worden).



Was Frank Lammers vorig jaar ook niet op de parade te vinden met een voorstelling met Bob Fosko?

Ben trouwens meer fan van Bob Fosko dan van Frank Lammers. Moet ik zeggen. Maar ken Frank Lammers niet zo erg goed. Heb alleen die taxifilm met hem gezien. Die was wel goed trouwens. Anyway ik dwaal nu een beetje af.

----------

